# Aaron



## aaron william

what the translation of "aaron" in Hebrew?  I have seen 3 different versions so far and all look quite the same but not such which is correct.... can anyone help me out?


----------



## origumi

I don't think anybody knows. For example, here http://www.biu.ac.il/JH/Parasha/vaera/rey.html (in Hebrew) 7 different meanings are suggested. None is too convincing so I won't bother to translate.

I heard once a theory that the name Aharon/Aaron, like Moshe (Moses), comes from Egyptian origins. Not convincing either.


----------



## aaron william

that not helped LOL

so far i got these :         אהרון  אהרן   אַהֲרֹן


----------



## origumi

Oh, you mean how to write the word? all 3 variations are good. In Hebrew you can write with "nikud" (these little points all around that instruct how to pronounce the word) and without. If without - you can write in "ktiv ma-le" (adding something like vowels, again to assist in pronounciation) or "ktiv khaser".

So:

Ktiv ma-le: אהרון
Ktiv khaser: אהרן
Nikud: אַהֲרֹן


----------



## aaron william

so which would you use as the more correct way? any resource to allow me to get the hebrew script style too?


----------



## origumi

אהרון is the most popular in modern Hebrew.


----------



## berndf

aaron william said:


> so which would you use as the more *correct* way?...


It depends on whether you want it to be modern or classical Hebrew. In Modern Hebrew, as Origumi wrote, the spelling with Waw is the predominant one. In the Tanakh you will find exclusively the spelling without Waw.


----------



## aaron william

Sorry i really dont understand what Waw means....


----------



## berndf

The letter which looks like a vertical bar is called "Waw". Sometimes the name of the letter is also transliterated as "Vav" which corresponds to the pronunciation in Modern Hebrew. Here you find a table with the Hebrew letters and their names. And just in case you are not familiar with the word "Tanakh" either: It is the Jewish bible; by and large what Christians call the "Old Testament".


----------

